# SOMA



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2013)

A new upcoming title from Frictional, the creators of Amnesia and Penumbra. A sci-fi horror game called SOMA.



> „Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.”
> - Philip K. Dick
> 
> SOMA is a sci-fi horror game from Frictional Games, creators of the groundbreaking Amnesia and Penumbra series.
> ...



Here's a gameplay teaser :



Official homepage : SOMA


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2013)

Its looking good but we have to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^developers have created great games on past so looks promising the teaser 
loved Amnesia-The Dark Descent game few years back. hoping they do some great work on it and yeah this game is worth looking forward for.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2013)

Some screenshots :

*www.somagame.com/gfx/gallery/awakened.jpg

*www.somagame.com/gfx/gallery/chamber.jpg

*www.somagame.com/gfx/gallery/the_walls_live.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2013)

will have to wait till 2015


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

Screenshots not working.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Screenshots not working.



They have not made screenshots available for sharing, you will have to check them out on their site.

Update :

Another teaser revealed.


----------



## snap (Mar 18, 2014)

The Developers of Amnesia: The Dark Descent are Preparing to Terrify You Again on the PS4 with SOMA| Exclusive Interview | OnlySP


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

Its looking awesome but we have to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2015)

SOMA enters beta. New Screenshot released:

*e5c351ecddc2f880ef72-57d6ff1fc59ab172ec418789d348b0c1.r69.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/BGw_E3CK7YXB.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg

Soma enters beta with new screenshot - PC Gamer

Edit:

*0cb8dd5d2dc142d08f0f-eb3b436d25971e5860b39e72b0600342.r94.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/DEVopWk0LSPe.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2015)

Release date revealed: 22nd September 2015.

The blurb says:



> The radio has gone silent on PATHOS-2. As isolation bears down on the staff of the remote research facility, strange things are happening.
> 
> Machines are taking on human traits and alien constructions have started to interfere with routine. The world around them is turning into a nightmare.
> 
> The only way out is to do something unimaginable.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 25, 2015)

I can confirm it is real! It's fully functioning. This is a GOG release, so there is no DRM. It runs at a solid 60  fps on my machine (GTX 750Ti , i5-4670S) on high settings. I have to  keep Vsync enabled, otherwise there is very noticeable tearing. The game  has keyboard and mouse support, you can change mouse sensitivity and  you can rebind the controls. You can enable subtitles. The game runs  stable so far with zero crashes. The graphics are not spectacularly  beautiful, but they are OK for a 2015 game. Overall, this is definitely a  recommended download. I suggest you buy the game after trying it out  and liking it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2015)

What are first impressions about gameplay?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What are first impressions about gameplay?



 The game really gets under your skin, has much more intelligent, subtle,  and sticking with you more horror than Amnesia or Penumbra did, and the game has an amazing story where I don't want to spoil  for people about to play but the game is surprising, in many ways.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2016)

Started playing myself and holy **** the tension is thick.

In typical Frictional games fashion you have no weapons, you can only avoid the enemies. Story blows my mind.


----------

